# D7000 video without using LiveView?



## NancyMoranG (Jun 13, 2012)

Only had the camera a month but tried some video yesterday. I CANNOT see in the live view o see what I am aiming at! Isn't there a way to view in viewfinder to video? Love the camera by the way..Nancy


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, I have a D5100, so not exactly the same model, but maybe this will help you:

To do video, I have to activate lifeview and then press the movie button.

After that, lifeview shows me what I'm filming.

And I cannot activate video at all unless I'm in lifeview, either, so its kind of impossible to do otherwise.

I would be baffled if the D7000 wouldnt do the same - how would one ever know what one is filming ? Cant use the viewfinder because the mirror is moved out of the way during movie filming.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 13, 2012)

NancyMoranG said:


> Only had the camera a month but tried some video yesterday. I CANNOT see in the live view o see what I am aiming at! Isn't there a way to view in viewfinder to video? Love the camera by the way..Nancy



If you're wanting to view what you are videoing through the viewfinder and NOT on the LCD, then you are out of luck.  When you activate live view, the mirror is lifted up out of the way so that the light your lens sees can be seen by the sensor.  When the mirror is up, no light is being reflected up to the pentaprism to been seen in the viewfinder.  This is just the nature of SLR.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2012)

In order to record video, the mirror must be raised up out of the way so light can reach the sensor..... which precludes any use of the optical viewfinder.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess if I had thought about it for a minute, I would have realized that. I guess I need a 'hood' because I was tryi g to follow some baby ducks, but couldn't really see if I had them in the view!?Thanks, NAncy


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2012)

Does sony's tranlucent mirror allow video with the mirror down?


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 14, 2012)

Drat, I was so tired yesterday, I read the question wrong.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Does sony's tranlucent mirror allow video with the mirror down?



Yes


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2012)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Does Sony's translucent mirror allow video with the mirror down?
> ...



Well since Sony makes Nikon's sensors they should also make that mirror for them too. But that might take away what Sony have over the others. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 14, 2012)

AFAIK all SLR mirrors are transparent.

Thats because stuff like the AF logic has to see through the mirror in order to work.

However, keeping the mirror down during filming would result in worse conditions for the fotochip, thats why I cant believe they do it in any DSLR, Sony or not.


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2012)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > Does sony's tranlucent mirror allow video with the mirror down?
> ...


But, the Sony doesn't have a reflective optical viewfinder, it has an electronic viewfinder.

Consequently, there is a time lag between what the lens is capturing, and what the electronic viewfinder displays.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

KmH said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot said:
> ...



Non issue, The lag is not noticeable to me and I exclusively shoot motocross. 
Here is 1 frame of a guy I shot this past weekend and had zero problem panning with him. 





The rest of the frames are way to violent to show people who are not use to seeing this type of stuff. 
Here is video of the same get off, not near as detailed as the still images.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> AFAIK all SLR mirrors are transparent.
> 
> Thats because stuff like the AF logic has to see through the mirror in order to work.



They're semi-transparent in an area that allows light to travel downwards towards the AF sensor in current DSLRs. The whole mirror is not transparent. Contrast detect AF gets used when in live view, but it's not as accurate or fast. 



> However, keeping the mirror down during filming would result in worse conditions for the fotochip, thats why I cant believe they do it in any DSLR, Sony or not.



Worse conditions to the sensor? How so? Light is hitting it, doing what it's designed to do. What you have to worry about is sensor overheat. The issue with Sony SLT cameras with a translucent mirror is that they suffer from a certain amount of light falloff that is diverted from the sensor to work the AF system. It's usually around 1/3 - 2/3 of a stop, but this means the signal has to be digitally amplified to achieve what the camera is exposing for... Thus lending for exceedingly worse performance at High ISO's.


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Well, I have a D5100, so not exactly the same model, but maybe this will help you:
> 
> To do video, I have to activate lifeview and then press the movie button.
> 
> ...



That's useful to know, thanks!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, what I am saying is, I can see the live view, but in any kind of sunlight, I am having a hard time seeing what I am shooting. With my P&S, even tho it had an LCD screen, I always used viewfinder to see. It's funny to be at Grand Canyon or something, and e evyone is "I think I have you" .. None of them can see image well.Thanks, Nancy


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2012)

TGFA.


(Thank God For Accessories)


Hoodman.


----------

